

U.S. Seize (Spanish) File-Sharing Site That's Declared Legal in Spain - ernesto99
http://torrentfreak.com/us-resume-file-sharing-domain-seizures-110201/

======
naner
Well, looks like we've figured out how to bypass the courts as well as foreign
legal systems. I'm surprised The Pirate Bay hasn't been seized.

